# Getting ready. 2023.



## farmer steve (Dec 17, 2022)

After 30 years of planting sweet corn with an old ford cornplanter I broke down and bought a new planter. Not cheap but being able to plant no-till will save me time and fuel as well as being able to get a better stand of corn and not be using as much seed and fertilizer ]. Hoping to possibly be able to plant pumpkins and soybeans with it.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Dec 17, 2022)

Cool thread man.
I enjoyed hanging out at your farm and need to get my garden back in order this year coming.

Free therapy!


----------



## olyman (Dec 17, 2022)

farmer steve said:


> After 30 years of planting sweet corn with an old ford cornplanter I broke down and bought a new planter. Not cheap but being able to plant no-till will save me time and fuel as well as being able to get a better stand of corn and not be using as much seed and fertilizer ]. Hoping to possibly be able to plant pumpkins and soybeans with it.
> View attachment 1041478


you do know, that painted green color, makes any parts for it super expensive, NO?????


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Dec 17, 2022)

Green is the best.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 17, 2022)

ElevatorGuy said:


> Green is the best.


I have some red spray bombs.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 17, 2022)

olyman said:


> you do know, that painted green color, makes any parts for it super expensive, NO?????


Only green tractors. Actually parts are pretty easy to come by for the older green stuff.$$$ is another thing.


----------



## Leeroy (Dec 17, 2022)

Good for you @farmer steve ! Replacing a Ford 309?


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 17, 2022)

Leeroy said:


> Good for you @farmer steve ! Replacing a Ford 309?


Yes Leeroy. The old thing is prolly 50 or so years old. Parts are hard to come by and expensive. Tried to buy one at an auction this summer for parts and it brought $1,000.


----------



## Leeroy (Dec 17, 2022)

farmer steve said:


> Yes Leeroy. The old thing is prolly 50 or so years old. Parts are hard to come by and expensive. Tried to buy one at an auction this summer for parts and it brought $1,000.


We were given a 309 and I agree on parts being scarce and expensive!


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 18, 2022)

Leeroy said:


> We were given a 309 and I agree on parts being scarce and expensive!


Did you get many plates with it? Owners manual?


----------



## Leeroy (Dec 18, 2022)

Good morning Steve!
We do have an owners manual, just a single set of corn plates.
The fertilizer hopper and agitater are in rough shape. Been soaking them, a good reminder for me to check them.
One of the hinged plate that the seed hopper sits on is broken, have not addressed that yet.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 18, 2022)

Leeroy said:


> Good morning Steve!
> We do have an owners manual, just a single set of corn plates.
> The fertilizer hopper and agitater are in rough shape. Been soaking them, a good reminder for me to check them.
> One of the hinged plate that the seed hopper sits on is broken, have not addressed that yet.


I haven't checked for a while but plates were available from ford/new holland dealers. I do see parts and pieces on facebook market place at times.


----------

